# Кнопочные аккордеоны Delicia



## pokrovlad (10 Сен 2015)

Дорогие форумчане!Подскажите что за инструмент и стоит ли его покупать.Ищу инструмент для себя.Играю произведения 4-5 кл. ДМШ,стоя и под минусовку


----------



## zet10 (10 Сен 2015)

Неплохой баян производства Чехии,хуже итальянских ,но лучше немецких инструментов.Я получал такие баяны,мне понравились.Если не тяните на  итальянский инструмент,то можно и купить( если цена не дорогая). Сколько запрашивают и каковы характеристики инструмента?


----------



## Y.P. (10 Сен 2015)

А скажите пожалуйста, чешские инструменты вообще лучше чем немецкие, или только в этом случае?


----------



## zet10 (11 Сен 2015)

Вообще чешские инструменты ,раньше были гораздо хуже немецких,что касаемо современных инструментов,то я бы отдал предпочтение чехам, по крайне мере те инструменты которые они мне присылали для продажи,были очень даже на высоте и по многим параметрам превосходили немецкие.


----------



## Y.P. (12 Сен 2015)

Спасибо. У меня WELTMEISTER GRANDINA - пожилой уже. Подарили на день рождения десять лет назад, это он у меня десять лет. А сколько ему  вообще - трудно сказать. Служит верой и правдой! Играю каждый день. Но думаю, что придется когда-то его менять. А вот на что? Вроде бы и хочется чего-то посерьезней, но и финансы не очень-то позволяют. Потому и интересуюсь, что можно приобрести, так чтобы побюджетней и с повышением общего уровня.


----------



## vev (12 Сен 2015)

*Y.P.*, а бюджет то какой ожидается? Что есть "посерьезней"? Что не устраивает в немце? Хотите ломаную деку или готовы смириться с прямой? Устраивает ли аккордеонный звук или хочется именно баян?


----------



## Y.P. (13 Сен 2015)

vev (12.09.2015, 22:11) писал:


> Y.P., а бюджет то какой ожидается? Что есть "посерьезней"? Что не устраивает в немце?


В немце в общем устраивает все, кроме того, что стареет уже. Хотелось бы обновить так, чтобы уже, как говорится, купить и - навсегда. Привыкаю я ко всему и потом не хочется расставаться.Поэтому и хочется поновее, с высоким качеством, по звучанию неплохо бы золотую середину - и баян и аккордеон. Играю и чисто баянную музыку и свинговые тоже, не блестяще конечно, но как любитель, поэтому так. Ломаная дека - это по возможности, можно  обойтись и без нее. Бюджет пока примерно 50 тыс. рублей. Но в поисках не спешу, могу и подкопить еще. Присматриваюсь. Юпитер конечно дорого. АККО - неплохо бы,  итальянцев - тоже хорошо. Вот  теперь уважаемый * zet10* сказал, что и чешские инструменты стали хороши и, наверное, подешевле будут. Вот и думаю на чем можно было бы окончательно остановиться. Не легкое это занятие, надо сказать - выбирать инструмент, как жену.


----------



## vev (13 Сен 2015)

*Y.P.*, боюсь, что при таком бюджете выбрать нечего. Все, что можно за эти деньги взять все равно будет старым немцем ИМХО... Раза в три бы побольше денежек, можно было бы уже смотреть...


----------



## Y.P. (13 Сен 2015)

Да я и сам догадывался, что денег маловато. Ничего, постепенно накоплю. А пока нужно разобраться, что именно мне все-таки надо. Собираю информацию об инструментах где только можно. Ну и когда-то придет время покупки.


----------



## Kuzalogly (13 Сен 2015)

*Y.P.*, Y.P. писал:


> нужно разобраться, что именно мне все-таки надо.


А что играете? Где? И какие планы? Покорить сцену ДК? Поехать за рубеж и всех порвать?


----------



## Y.P. (13 Сен 2015)

Да нет! Все гораздо проще. Играю для себя, в кругу семьи, друзей. Довольно узкий круг. 
Сама по себе карьера музыканта мне не доступна, да и не нужна. Вообще какая-либо карьера уже не доступна, разве что - _карьера пенсионера!  
_Играю все что понравится. Что-то забывается, что-то обновляется. Во всей музыкальной идеи увлекает - сам процесс, так сказать. Вобщим  ничего нового.


----------

